# Herbert, why no more Venetos???



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I just purchased a 2004 Litespeed Veneto and I was wondering why they are no longer made? It seems like the taller top tube combined with the shorter top tube would be a big hit with older dudes with a lot of money who want to ride ti. My guess would be the shorter wheel base pushes it out of the "relaxed geometry" category. The 2004 catalogue even says the that Veneto was a major success. Can you shed some light? Thanks!


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I just purchased a 2004 Litespeed Veneto and I was wondering why they are no longer made? It seems like the taller top tube combined with the shorter top tube would be a big hit with older dudes with a lot of money who want to ride ti. My guess would be the shorter wheel base pushes it out of the "relaxed geometry" category. The 2004 catalogue even says the that Veneto was a major success. Can you shed some light? Thanks!



It is actually quite an interesting dilemma as we build lots of custom bikes along those lines, but in stock it does not sell the same way. I guess it has to do with vanity to some degree, as people would rather have a Tuscany or Siena with that geometry versus having a bike that says "this fits me comfortable" on the toptube.
Does that make sense?

Glad to hear though that you found what worked great in the first place without having to go the custom way.

Cheers,
Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks! It is nice to have someone from Litespeed who is easily accessable to answer these types of questions. Makes us Litespeed owners feel special!


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

*What about the Blue Ridge*



HerbertK said:


> It is actually quite an interesting dilemma as we build lots of custom bikes along those lines, but in stock it does not sell the same way. I guess it has to do with vanity to some degree, as people would rather have a Tuscany or Siena with that geometry versus having a bike that says "this fits me comfortable" on the toptube.
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Glad to hear though that you found what worked great in the first place without having to go the custom way.
> ...


Hello Herbert, well along the same line what happened to the Blue Ridge from the 07 line up? There will not be a touring or cross bike from Litespeed? If it's true, that's a little dissappointing. I have an 06 Siena and loves it, but was eyeing the Blue Ridge for 07 ...


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

The Blue Ridge is still very popular, but most shops don't want to have them in stock as most Blue Ridge bikes are sold as custom bikes. So we still offer bikes like Blue Ridge as touring or cross bikes, but only in the custom shop. But as people want a bike like that as a touring bike or a cross bike with all kinds of configurations it is not really possible to keep it in stock.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------

